# Dog found near Echo Canyon Cabin Area



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

This was posted on Another forum, I thought I would pass on the info just in case:

"I picked up a dog along I80 today near the Echo Canyon cabin area. It looks like a "ranch dog-heeler collie mix maybe with dark colors. Great dog. It jumped right in the truck scared crazy.
I dropped it off at the Summit County animal shelter in Coalvile. Hopefully it makes it back home. The shelter holds it for 5 days then it goes up for adoption.

Spread the word. I've got pics."

Posted by "prism" on Monstermuleys.com

I hate to see dogs get lost and know how hard it can be on owners. Pass the word along. If this might get better visibility elsewhere on the forum, maybe it can be moved or duplicated.


----------

